# Is there a way to check how many hours I've worked so far online?



## Targetking (Aug 18, 2021)

like for this pay period


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 18, 2021)

Go on my time app or look on workbench. Your hr or tl can help you answer most questions


----------



## SuperTarget (Aug 18, 2021)

MyTime Self Service (accessed from store computers) or UKG Mobile (moving to mytime.target.com on Sept. 7th) can be used to view your timecard. You can see current pay period or previous pay period.


----------

